# Latest Surf Rod/Reel Combo.. Only paid $30.00!



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

So... My company gives out "points" for performance awards. You then get to cash in the points for something in their catalog.. Last year I got a 22.5" Weber Smokey Mountain for free (Love that smoker)... They have a nice selection of Weber products but everything else in the catalog was stuff I couldn't care less about.. So after the Weber purchase, as I would get an award I would just let the points sit there because there wasn't anything else in the catalog I wanted.

Well.. They rebuilt the catalog and brought in all new products including fairly sizeable Bass Pro catalog (not a full line of products) as well as a new category for outdoors stuff.. So.. Needing a new surf rod.. I jumped on and started browsing and there it was.. A brand new BPS OM 12' Foot Heavy Action.. Snagged it up quick.. Didn't cost me a dime. :dance: 

Couldn't find a reel on the catalog that I liked and I really wanted a Penn Battle II. Well.. They had BPS gift cards that I could trade in my points for.. So I snagged $100 worth of cards and ran down to BPS this weekend and picked up my new Battle II 6000 for $29.88!! :dance:

BPS OMS12S Rod: $179.99
Penn Battle II 6000: $119.99

Total investment $29.88.. Not a bad deal at all.. 

Now for the important stuff.. What should I spool it up with? :fish:


----------



## tightlinesclearskies (May 17, 2015)

Are you a braid or mono fan?


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

tightlinesclearskies said:


> Are you a braid or mono fan?


Both.. Trying to decide how heavy of a braid to put on it and how much mono topshot to use as well.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Good deal! 150 yds of 50# braid + 40# mono topshot will handle any bullred and a 5' shark, maybe a 6' if you know what you're doing.


----------



## tightlinesclearskies (May 17, 2015)

Shark_Reeler said:


> Good deal! 150 yds of 50# braid + 40# mono topshot will handle any bullred and a 5' shark, maybe a 6' if you know what you're doing.


I second that.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

is it important to use a topshot of mono on your surf rods? i have spooled both my surf reels entirely with braid but will use a heavy mono leader (80lb+). when i cast it goes forever vs a buddy of mine who only uses mono and cannot cast very far. that would be my concern - losing cast distant with too much mono on there... i also have a penn battle that my bro bought for me few yrs back - love it, super smooth and really have not had to maintenance it since I got it...


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have had too many break off in the surf from braid rubbing on the sandbars and shell..


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

That's why I use a topshot..


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Shark_Reeler said:


> Good deal! 150 yds of 50# braid + 40# mono topshot will handle any bullred and a 5' shark, maybe a 6' if you know what you're doing.


The #40 mono won't be too stiff for a spinner?


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

What shark reeler said. Very good deal you got. I love my Ocean Master casting rods.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Heck of deal! Score! Now just get some tight lines!:texasflag


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Straight 60 or 80 braid. 

Others will disagree but for casting rods, I don't really see the need for any type of top shot. 

-SA


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

As much 50pd braid it will take. Tie to a heavy swivel and keep a spool of heavy mono or Fluoro for leaders, make the leaders at least 5-6 ft.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Not bad at all! 

Is that rod a little too heavy for a 6000 class reel?


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't think so.. It's a Medium Heavy. I didn't really like the whip of the lighter action in the same length. This rod is really for targeting Bull Reds and Black Drum and small sharks casting from the beach. It's also my first spinning rig for the surf so this is a bit of an experiment. All of my other surf tackle is conventional. 

I've read so many of sharkchums reports though and he's got several of the same rig and he hauls in the uglys non stop with it. If I decide later I want to go heavier I can always sell the 6000 and upgrade to the 8000..


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Not bad at all!
> 
> Is that rod a little too heavy for a 6000 class reel?


Lol.. Now you have me thinking about exchanging the 6000 for the 8000.. Lol


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

kev2126 said:


> Lol.. Now you have me thinking about exchanging the 6000 for the 8000.. Lol


 The 6000 is plenty big for what your wanting to do, and the rod definitely isn't to heavy. Keep in mind that your gonna be throwing 4oz to 10oz sinkers,add leader, hooks, swivels, and bait and you could be chunking over a pound of weight. I would advise against using straight braid without a topshot. A lot of force is generated when casting a heavy weight and something needs to give, using a topshot acts as a shock absorber to keep from breaking knots, bending spools, or breaking rods when casting.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> The 6000 is plenty big for what your wanting to do, and the rod definitely isn't to heavy. Keep in mind that your gonna be throwing 4oz to 10oz sinkers,add leader, hooks, swivels, and bait and you could be chunking over a pound of weight. I would advise against using straight braid without a topshot. A lot of force is generated when casting a heavy weight and something needs to give, using a topshot acts as a shock absorber to keep from breaking knots, bending spools, or breaking rods when casting.


That's why I got the heavier rod. I wanted a rod tip that would be able to handle the weight of a big sinker and a chunk of bait being ripped through the air.. All of my conventional surf rods are heavy as well. I ripped the tip clean off of an American Rodsmiths Medium action a couple years ago chunking a 6oz spider and a mullet head.. Don't feel like doing that again.. LOL

I'm gonna stick with the 6000 and load it up with braid a mono topshot and hit the surf as soon as I can to test it out.. 

Now I need to make some new leaders.. Got to go all out for the new rig.


----------

